# Pere Marquette



## hdcb77 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great finds in Pere Marquette this weekend!!


----------



## hdcb77 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

Really nice looking morels....some size to them too.....good luck for the rest of the season!


----------



## debodaddy (Apr 21, 2013)

You dont happen to drive a silver Ford Focus, do you? Saw some guys carrying out a load Sunday... we only found about a dozen keepers. Left alot of dried and dead ones. Needed this rain we got last night..


----------

